# Why haven't my threads been posted????



## buddylee (Jul 8, 2009)

I submitted 2 separate threads with legiamate questions that i was requesting help on a week ago and neither has been posted. Whats taking so long????


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I would guess that they were questions that have been answered a dozen times or they were pure bullshit.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

There is a reason for the following disclaimer.


> *Thank you for posting! Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it for posting.
> You will now be taken back to the forum. If you opted to post a poll, you will now be allowed to do so.*


Threads are approved or deleted at an Administrator or Mods discretion.
99% are approved without reservation, but if your thread was patently trollish, redundant, demonstrably contrary to the principles of this site,
or as Harry alluded to, "ass-hattish" or "baggaducious", it was likely deleted.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

buddylee said:


> I submitted 2 separate threads with legiamate questions that i was requesting help on a week ago and neither has been posted. Whats taking so long????


'Cause with a name like Buddylee, we ar guessing that this is you here










Or Else This

http://www.thewvsr.com/images/*******.jpg


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

buddylee said:


> I submitted 2 separate threads with legiamate questions that i was requesting help on a week ago and neither has been posted. Whats taking so long????


In keeping pace with this great Commonwealth, all new posts will be taxed and not posted until the check clears.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

"baggaducious" I don't even know to not look at that word and not be busted up


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

mtc said:


> "baggaducious" !! Effing priceless !!





Boston Irish Lass said:


> "baggaducious" I don't even know to not look at that word and not be busted up





LawMan3 said:


> Glad to see my word has made it into the MassCops formal language!!!


 Yep, Lawman you do get all the credit for that one bro.
It reminded me of how much I cracked up the first time I noticed Wolfmans "Asshat" reference several years ago.

The lexicon of Masscops-speak continues to grow!!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

buddylee said:


> I submitted 2 separate threads with legiamate questions that i was requesting help on a week ago and neither has been posted. Whats taking so long????


 You must find it ironic that this, your third thread, was fully approved by the mods.

Be careful what you wish for; you just might get your asshat flamed.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

If nothing else buddylee is a porn adict


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> If nothing else buddylee is a porn adict


Oh?!?!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

263FPD said:


> Oh?!?!


Quick search LOL


----------



## buddylee (Jul 8, 2009)

my question that i posted twice was if the window tint law in massachusetts is a seconday or a primary offense? can i be pulled over simply for tint?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> I submitted 2 separate threads with legiamate questions that i was requesting help on a week ago and neither has been posted. Whats taking so long????


We don't like you.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

LawMan3 said:


> Glad to see my word has made it into the MassCops formal language!!!


Sit back and enjoy the ride Lawman3, baggadoosh will end up in Websters Dictionary if not the Urban Dictionary.



Killjoy said:


> We don't like you.


Killjoy, why sugercoat it? Just tell it like it is.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Killjoy said:


> We don't like you *Because you are a jerk*


Fixrd it for you kj


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Do you require the illegal tint so that you can watch porn in your vehicle when your Mom kicks you out of the basement?
Pony up, boy. I'll be very angry if any substance, other than illegal tint, gets on my scraper.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> Fixrd it for you kj


See Harry, that's all I like to see. Plain and clear, not that ambigous warm and fuzzy we don't like you.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

what a toooooooooooooooooool


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Dont hold your breath Wolfman...buddy cant talk with a mouthful of dick


----------



## stu (Feb 16, 2009)

IF it is applicable and ok with All of you, May I be the one that gives him the tix for the "Bus Ride"? 
Seeing I had my share with That ride already..............


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

stu said:


> IF it is applicable and ok with All of you, May I be the one that gives him the tix for the "Bus Ride"?
> Seeing I had my share with That ride already..............


no i think you need to keep your tickets incase you need them again.. hahahaha


----------

